# My Drunk Icicle



## Lee (Feb 11, 2020)

How did it form this way....my guess  was a night on the town so a little wobbly leaning


----------



## jujube (Feb 11, 2020)

It drank a little too much ice beer or ice wine?


----------



## Duster (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2020)

We get rain up this way, what do you get in Chatham Lee?


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 14, 2020)

At first I thought the title was My Drunk Uncle - drunkle. We have one of those in my family and surprise...         it isn't me.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 91649


Looks like dragon claws


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2020)

Frozen spirits Keesha??


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Frozen spirits Keesha??


Bwah hah hah! 
Yessssssss! 
It was -30 early this morning. 
All of me is frozenlol


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2020)

A tad on the cold side here too, -28 and a breeze... Love my wood stove
I am sure you will thaw out , Sunday supposed to be -1 here I believe.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> A tad on the cold side here too, -28 and a breeze... Love my wood stove
> I am sure you will thaw out , Sunday supposed to be -1 here I believe.


Aye. A wood stove. Aren’t they wonderful things? 
This year we got about 9 chords of ash. It’s got such a tight straight grain so is easy to chop and is burning nicely.  Since our house is insulated so well, we use it as our main source of heat, only using the furnace minimally.

Forecast for Sunday? 1 degree.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2020)

This one is great, picked up half a dozen logs last spring...all Beech. I insulated this place, nice and snug even in the coldest days.
 Saving on lots of propane this year...Some cottagers came over last week to borrow some wood.... 
  No. I did not give them fire wood. In an emergency of course, so they could skidoo?? No chance.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

Borrow some wood? Pfft!  
Good call. Let them get their own wood.
Some people would take your soul if you let them.
Beech is another great hardwood. It makes a beautiful shade tree as well and I do enjoy how the leaves turn golden and are the last trees to loose them. They look so striking with a background of pure white snow.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2020)

We are losing all our Beeches in this area, white splotches all over them, rotting from the inside out. Bad habit of topping themselves in a wind. Hydro no longer lets their men climb them, they bring in a bucket truck. None at all around Lindsay I am told.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2020)

Diseased. We’ve noticed many trees becoming diseased. It’s like they start rotting from the inside out. We’ve had to take a few trees down that started spalting on their own. Incredibly interesting markings on the wood yet not as stable as the healthier versions.

White splotches? It’s like powdery mildew. That stuff is becoming ramped . Many people have noticed this lately.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2020)

Spoke to an Arborist and he said a few things are happening. Nature is taking care of removing the mature trees to make sure there is room for new growth. He also told me the Maple trees are also getting the same white spots and I am seeing them also get spotted.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2020)

Wrong key lol. The Maples are Diseased and I see  many on my walks leaning over or hooked onto other trees.


----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)

*


----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Feb 15, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> We get rain up this way, what do you get in Chatham Lee?



We've had a mild Southern Ontario winter here so far Lakeland, that icicle was here one day, gone the next, little wee thing compared to some of the monster icicles pics posted here 

Not sure where you are in cottage country but used to live in Keene part time, then full time for one winter and one winter only, once was enough, I made arrangements for a furniture mover, told hubby I was going back to warmer climes and he could come with me or stay put....he came, said if the tv was going he may as well go too   

Now I miss that area around Peterborough.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 15, 2020)

I am north of Peterborough, love where I am and plan to stay put. Love every day....
This winter is strange but not all that bad, only a few real cold days. Snow is ok however this rain snow stuff is dangerous.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 15, 2020)

My icicles form and then melt. We are in the middle of yo-yo weather. Today is very cold. Great for cooking whole turkey in the oven. The next few days it is above freezing and then it gets very cold again. Wish I could move to Peterborough. Sigh...


----------

